# manual trans issue



## 80westypickup (Jun 6, 2016)

So i'm in the middle of a 1.6l diesel swap in my pickup, today I had the truck IN gear and the truck started to roll due to slight hill my driveway is on..and the truck didnt catch, is there a reason why this happens? and could i have a bad trans? any help is greatly appreciated! thanks!


----------

